# Will there be a software update for collections?



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Obviously I know no one knows for certain, but I'm just wondering what people's thoughts are. Do you think there will be a software update to fix the collections issue or do you think everyone will have to wait for the next generation? I was initially considering a fire but that along with having no control over what appears on the carousel are dealer breakers for me.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh Lord I really hope so. Amazon seems so proud of the darn carousel though, having EVERYTHING at our fingertips. I've got over 500 books, it would be so great to just have the collections show up in the carousel (if we have to keep the silly carousel).


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

As far as I know there are only collections on the actual kindles (and computers? I don't use the kindle app on a computer), the android and iOS apps don't have them. I find it telling that they didn't release the Fire with them, they obviously didn't see it as important.

I'd urge you to send feedback to them letting them know they are purchase deal breakers for you! (and while you are at it as for an easy way to see a books description) Without the feedback they won't know how many want the additional features.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I actually don't mind the carousel, but would like a way when I click on books in the toolbar to be able to see collections. My hunch is that Amazon sees the fire as much more integrated with the cloud, and because of the storage space on the fire, wants you to keep books in the cloud instead of on the device. If that is true, hopefully there will be a way to categorize books in the cloud and see them on the fire.

But, heck what do I know...


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I'd urge you to send feedback to them letting them know they are purchase deal breakers for you! (and while you are at it as for an easy way to see a books description) Without the feedback they won't know how many want the additional features.


Tracey beat me to it.

The way content is displayed has been the largest complaint I've seen about the Fire. Amazon has been very receptive to ideas from early adopters of all their products. Please email and give feedback. It's the only way they have to know what we want or don't want in a device.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, I'm definitely giving them feedback. I'm hoping it's something they will consider in a software update and that we wouldn't have to wait a year or more to get those options on a new model. It's hard for me to understand the lack of control on the fire, what were they thinking? I understand they may not see it as a primary reader, but I still think we should be able to organize things as we like. I also don't like that everything must be displayed on the carousel and that you can't delete things you don't want on there. The lack of user control is really disappointing as I'd really like to get a fire.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> I actually don't mind the carousel, but would like a way when I click on books in the toolbar to be able to see collections. My hunch is that Amazon sees the fire as much more integrated with the cloud, and because of the storage space on the fire, wants you to keep books in the cloud instead of on the device.


I bet your thinking is correct and that's exactly what they thought. I think they very much underestimated how much people like to have control over what's on their device. It's only understandably really. It'll be interesting to see if they take our emails to heart and remedy it with a software update.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I sent them feedback last week, too. Hopefully there will be a software update soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> As far as I know there are only collections on the actual kindles (and computers? I don't use the kindle app on a computer), the android and iOS apps don't have them. I find it telling that they didn't release the Fire with them, they obviously didn't see it as important.


Collections weren't part of the Kindle apps at first, but they are now, at least Kindle for PC has collections. In fact, I set up my collections first on my Kindle for PC app, then imported them to my K4-Mini.

So I wouldn't be surprised to see them come to the Fire app soon...

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Collections weren't part of the Kindle apps at first, but they are now, at least Kindle for PC has collections. In fact, I set up my collections first on my Kindle for PC app, then imported them to my K4-Mini.
> 
> So I wouldn't be surprised to see them come to the Fire app soon...
> 
> Betsy


That's interesting, Betsy, I didn't know there was an app for collections. Where do you get it and what exactly do you use to import them? Sorry, probably obvious questions, but I'm clueless.It would be much easier organizing collections elsewhere and not on the kindle itself which is a fairly slow process. ok I just did a search for kindle apps and I see there's a program for kindle you can download for amazon. Wow, how did I not know this??  Is that what you mean?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, there's a Kindle for PC app that you can put on your PC.  It's a reading app but it does let you create collections.  Then, on the Kindle, have your books on the Kindle and then import the collections.  They'll sort into the correct collections.

Trying to remember how I imported the collections, LOL!

There's also a piece of software called Calibre that, with an appropriate add-on, will create collections but I've not used it for that.

Betsy


----------

